# What does EBF babe poop smell like to you?



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

I just can't pin-point the odor. It's definitely not a bad smell. I read somewhere that it smells like curried yogurt...I'm not quite sure if that's it.


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

LOL dh and I were JUST discussing this this am LOL and to me it smells like strong cheese LOL IDK it is a very distinct smell for sure.


----------



## UnassistedMomma (Jan 24, 2006)

Movie theatre popcorn, slightly less than fresh!


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Ok I just got a whiff and it smelled kinda tangy if that makes sense lol


----------



## spewie (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnassistedMomma* 
Movie theatre popcorn, slightly less than fresh!









My dh swears it smells like microwave popcorn


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I always thought it smelled like Lucky Charms in millk.

I have heard the buttered popcorn and also buttermilk descriptions as well.


----------



## jessica_lizette (Feb 3, 2008)

As a newborn it smelled like popcorn. He's still EBF, but it's a little different now and I can't figure it out what it smells like either.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Vinegar and sweetness mixed.

NAK


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

We always thought movie popcorn or baked ham.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

I've always thought it smelled sort of nutty, but dp disagrees.


----------



## AoifesMom (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree, movie theatre popcorn.


----------



## theMword (Mar 13, 2007)

I always thought buttermilk.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Ok I went around smelling things in the fridge. It definitely resembles ranch dressing.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

my DD smells nothing like any of that. she smells nasty!!!! it hits you full force and everyone asks everyone else if they farted! and then when everyone says we all look at the baby and wouldn't you know it. there isnt anything wrong with her. shes fine. she mostly nurses but eats some stuff for dinner and maybe a bite at lunch. she likes breadsticks. i cant really get her to eat anything so why doesnt she smell like she used to??
She is stinky!!! lol


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnassistedMomma* 
Movie theatre popcorn, slightly less than fresh!









I was going to say "hot buttered popcorn" is the closest I can think. My little one's gas smells way worse than the actual poos.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

buttered popcorn, and
we call it mustard butt.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Chicken noodle soup.


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

dd's smells like butterscotch to me.


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

At 3:30am I swore I smelled yellow cake batter and I will have you know that cake batter was not what I was smelling...


----------



## livenlearn (Jan 31, 2008)

My LO's poo smells like buttermilk.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

my husband and i both think that those pretzel places in the mall smell exactly like newborn poop... every time we walk by one we both wrinkle our noses and say "ewww, baby poop!" and we imagine that the folks who work there must be childless and not know what their pretzels smell like because otherwise how could they stand smelling baby poo all day long???

also, cinnabon smells like baby poop. yuck.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Two words: Orville Reddenbacher.


----------



## ShannonT (Dec 6, 2007)

Snyder's sourdough pretzels.


----------



## elizaMM (Nov 10, 2007)

okay, I guess I'll stop worrying about my babe's no longer smelling like sour milk/buttermilk/curried yogurt.

a couple months ago someone on here was worried cause her babe's smelled "astringent". I don't know what that smells like.

my friend said one of her DD's smelled a bit of rotten eggs.

I'll try to see if DS's smacks of Orville.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead* 
my husband and i both think that those pretzel places in the mall smell exactly like newborn poop... every time we walk by one we both wrinkle our noses and say "ewww, baby poop!" and we imagine that the folks who work there must be childless and not know what their pretzels smell like because otherwise how could they stand smelling baby poo all day long???

also, cinnabon smells like baby poop. yuck.

I was gonna say bread, but you're right, the pretzels are closer.


----------

